# I need help with my 12V electrical system..



## cmath1223 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi all,

I have a few questions concerning my camper that I am remodeling.  Most of my appliances are propane, so I'm planning on running all of the electrical as 12V to save a little money ( No inverter/solar).

I've got a 100 ah lithium battery, that I plan on running my refrigerator, coffee maker and lights off of (all 12volts).  My question is wether I need a voltage regulator/DC regulating device between my battery & my 12v breaker panel?  I'm concerned that my refrigerator kicks on, and then my lights may dim??  I'm just not sure.

Also, I would like to charge my batteries from shore power.  Can I just buy a 120volt charge controller?  Or will charging the batteries from a 120v shore source require an inverter/charger combo?  

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

-Cody


----------



## Mustafvi (Oct 17, 2019)

You do not need a voltage regulator when powering up your appliances purely on battery.
For charging a battery you do not need an inverter. Inverter is required to convert DC to AC (12V of battery voltage to 110V AC for example.) To charge a battery, you only need a suitable battery charger.i.e; a charger which is compatible with your battery requirements (charging voltage / current)


----------

